# Yamaha RX-V2800 Insight



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

While viewing several international sites I came upon a discussion within a Japanese Audio Forum regarding the coming Yamaha RX-V2800, with pictures.

Now who knows how this will eventually play out over here but here's what they reported regarding the preproduction models on display.

o 4 HDMI inputs all at 1.3
o True HD/DTS
o Master HD ?
o XVColor ?
o 1080p24

Nothing discussed regarding hopeful improvements to the OSD feature.

Models announced were RX-V1800/2800/3800/4800

The one shown was silver or titanium in color.

Not much but more than I knew previously.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My concerns would be the separate x-over adjustments for each channel or for front, center, surrounds... and how big is the front panel display... and will it do OSD over HDMI?


----------



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

From the pics, the front panel display appears to be the same. As a matter of fact, the complete unit looks identical to existing models from the front. I was actually searching for a answer to the OSD/HDMI issue. I'm in the process of buying a 2700 and from what I can tell the OSD limitations are my only concern with respect to being upstaged by the coming model. If I knew the 2800 had this "fixed" I'd wait, but the pricing through my local dealer for the 2700 is hard to pass up without some justification.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure my 1700 would only pass OSD via component and not HDMI.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

my concern is which one has 2 HDMI out?:hail:

and what's video scaler do they use? Faroudja? HQV? Gennum? :scratchhead:



Testpattern said:


> While viewing several international sites I came upon a discussion within a Japanese Audio Forum regarding the coming Yamaha RX-V2800, with pictures.
> 
> Now who knows how this will eventually play out over here but here's what they reported regarding the preproduction models on display.
> 
> ...


----------

